# Datenübertragung mit SSH - FileNotFound



## Bobody (15. Sep 2010)

hey leute,

derzeit arbeite ich an ein projekt, welches dateien per ssh auf einen server transferieren soll.
er baut auch korrekt eine Verbindung zum Server auf, jedoch bekomme ich im JBoss5 dann eine FileNotFound - Fehlermeldung.

Meine erste Vermutung - falsche Rechte, dass ich keine Dateien erstellen kann.
Wenn ich mich nun jedoch direkt als der benutzer Einlogge, klappt das Anlegen einer Datei.
Die Pfade sind auch korrekt, da ich überprüfe ob der Ordner (der gesamte Pfad), wo die datei gespeichert werden soll, existiert.

Das Kuriose ist, dass das Projekt unter RedHat 32Bit und JDK 1.4 funktioniert hat und nun unter SUSE 64Bit JDK 1.6 nicht mehr funktioniert.

Weiß jemand einen Rat, ob das an Servereinstellungen (Rechte) liegen kann oder am Code selber?


----------



## FArt (15. Sep 2010)

Bobody hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jemand einen Rat, ob das an Servereinstellungen (Rechte) liegen kann oder am Code selber?



DAs kann an den Servereinstellungen (Rechte) liegen, am Code oder an was anderem.


----------



## Bobody (15. Sep 2010)

ja meine frage zielt halt dahin, ob es an der umstellung von jdk1.4 auf 1.6 liegt -> dann wäre es ja code bedingt.


----------



## FArt (15. Sep 2010)

Bobody hat gesagt.:


> ja meine frage zielt halt dahin, ob es an der umstellung von jdk1.4 auf 1.6 liegt -> dann wäre es ja code bedingt.



Meine Glaskugel hat heute ihren freien Tag. Ich versuche es mal mit Knochen werfen... 

... schade, sagt mir auch nichts.


----------

